# 03 Maxima dyno?



## havok247 (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok I just wanted to know if anybody knows how much whp and wtq a 03 Max w/ auto tranny would be putting down stock. I've SEARCHED here and maxima.org (seach button isn't working tho  ) so if anybody has an idea or actual numbers thier help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

havok247 said:


> Ok I just wanted to know if anybody knows how much whp and wtq a 03 Max w/ auto tranny would be putting down stock. I've SEARCHED here and maxima.org (seach button isn't working tho  ) so if anybody has an idea or actual numbers thier help would be appreciated. Thanks.


no need to search, just go to the dyno section on the org

http://forums.maxima.org/forumdisplay.php?f=49


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

maximadave said:


> no need to search, just go to the dyno section on the org
> 
> http://forums.maxima.org/forumdisplay.php?f=49




LOL Brad, you just got owned. :loser:


----------



## havok247 (Mar 4, 2004)

Only one I could find was this guy and he's not stock and has some funny numbers............ http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=165347 what's up w/ those numbers?


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

havok247 said:


> Only one I could find was this guy and he's not stock and has some funny numbers............ http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=165347 what's up w/ those numbers?


his car has issues.


----------

